# socket error 10061



## brigurl10 (Nov 22, 2009)

I downloaded a new software on my windows xp called create ringtone audio converter and everytime I try to send the audio to my phone an error message pops up saying Cannot send file to server socket error # 10061...Connection refused


----------

